# farriers in Fife?!?



## simple_things (4 November 2015)

I'm moving upto fife next month and just trying to get everything sorted out! Have everything bar a farrier would much appreciate peoples recommendations there seems to be a good few in the area &#128522; thanks!


----------



## Penks (4 November 2015)

Fife is pretty big, Can you narrow it down a bit even just East or West etc .

Also if you have facebook you could join some of the groups and ask in there, 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/171929706263989/

https://www.facebook.com/groups/281178302015905/?fref=ts

https://www.facebook.com/groups/488194374606388/?ref=ts&fref=ts

https://www.facebook.com/groups/606221269431803/?ref=ts&fref=ts


ps Welcome


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (5 November 2015)

The farriers Registration Council have a website with a find a farrier section.


----------



## Regandal (7 November 2015)

I don't use a farrier now, but the others on the yard do.  We're north Fife and most use Dougie Crawford.  It's usually the younger farriers who visit, Mr C used to but not now.  Other liveries seem pleased with the work they do.


----------



## simple_things (8 November 2015)

Hi sorry should have been more specific!  It's West fife I'm moving to its not too far from dunfermline?  IIf that's any help? Thanks


----------



## simple_things (16 November 2015)

Hello again  so have had a look but not any further forward I have mark Osborne,  dougie Crawford, Andrew dryburgh and Neil keramsey?  Does anyone know if I am ok with any of these choices? Thanks


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (16 November 2015)

No offence, but if you are going to discuss any of these professionals, please do it by PM


----------



## simple_things (16 November 2015)

Ok sorry, didnt know you could pm, wasn't really discussing was just looking for a few names to help me out


----------



## sarahann1 (17 November 2015)

Douglas Crawford has a good reputation, but he's in high demand, you might struggle to get a space with him, I've not come across the others, but I used to be based in East Fife so a fair bit away from Dunfermline area.

Good luck


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (17 November 2015)

simple_things said:



			Ok sorry, didnt know you could pm, wasn't really discussing was just looking for a few names to help me out
		
Click to expand...

No problem, but as the OH of a farrier I really wouldn't be happy to see his business being discussed in public. You asked if you would be ok with any of these choices, and that might have prompted all sorts of comments.


----------

